# Breaker 1-9



## SLCasey (Oct 7, 2008)

What does breaker 1-9 mean?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

Channel 19 is the common frequency for open chat/general information on CB radios. Think of it as a verbal chat room....everyone can hear and respond to what's being said. The "breaker 1-9" is just slang to announce that you were about to broadcast.

Net


----------



## modestmoose (Oct 9, 2008)

What was that rock song that went "Breaker Breaker 1-9"??


----------



## metalbasher (Oct 9, 2008)

It was "Convoy" by CW McCall.


----------



## Dani 187 (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha thanks metalbasher!


----------



## ktm (Oct 14, 2008)

SLCasey said:


> What does breaker 1-9 mean?


"Breaker" is cb slang & is a polite way of asking for permission to speak or for asking if anyone is on the radio. "1-9" is the cb channel 19.


----------

